# cat scared to death of toy



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey all

This is my first post and I need some help........

We adopted a new cat about a month ago from a local animal shelter and we feel real good about that. His name is Jasper and we bought him a toy at a local pet store and the other night he got caught up in it and was racing furiously around the house trying to ecape the wrath of its grip around his legs. Well, we managed to catch him and free him from it but he is now petrified of it and has been hiding alot in the basement ever since. Is there a time frame we should anticipate as to how long he will remain afraid and nervous? We miss his affection and being near us upstairs! Should we get rid of the toy or save it for a later time and maybe he will forget the traumatic experience? Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What kind of a toy was it? It sounds like he got tangled up in it and wasn't able to free himself, is that correct?
I would put it away for now, as it may be frightening him. In a few months you could maybe try it again. Hopefully he will come out soon. 
Good luck!


----------



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks Lori!

Yes, it was one of those mice on a string that is like a fishing pole. We left it lay on the floor for a few minutes after we were playing with him and he got caught up in it. We feel bad now!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I bought Bailey and Sammi a similar toy, it was a very elaborate feather toy on an animal print string attached to a stick. When I got it out to play with Bailey, though, she ran and hid from me. It wasn't like her, because she likes all of her other mouse-on-a-string toys. To keep her from getting scared of it I played with Sammi with the toy in front of Bailey so she would know it isn't scary. I also kept it on the floor so she could sniff it and eventually she wasn't scared of it anymore.

--Roze


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

cats can get scared when her get caught in something and will often auctully hurt themselves trying to get free. When their movement is restricted, cats can get angrey and frightened. I would put the toy away as his experience obviously fightened him badly. He will get over it eventually!


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

When cats have a traumatic experience, it is amazing how well they remember it. I remember watching my old childhood cat pounce on a big wasp outside, and promptly got stung on her paw!  From that day on, any sighting of a wasp and she zoomed off at high speed and got away as fast as she could! Just wasps though... moths were still entertaining to play with and did not scare her.

Oh, and we just got that feather on a fishing pole toy -- out kittens go nuts for it! I have them leaping high into the air doing all sorts of acrobatic maneuvers, backflips, mid-air collisions with each other, etc. Great fun.


----------

